# water maker solar panels



## warrenbear (Apr 14, 2012)

have a 79 hunter cherubini want to install a water maker and washer dryer combo.have a honda 2000 gen.and plan to get solar panels.will be leaving SC.in 2 weeks for fla. and bahamas may need crew?thanks Warren


----------



## xymotic (Mar 4, 2005)

sense makes post none, alligator!


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Makes more sense if you translate it back into Welsh:

Mae 79 heliwr Cherubini am osod gwneuthurwr dŵr golchi a sychwr combo.have cynllun honda gen.and 2000 i gael panels.will solar yn gadael SC.in 2 wythnos ar gyfer fla. ac efallai y bydd angen Bahamas criw? diolch Warren


----------



## brehm62 (Mar 27, 2011)

I have to say that I'm puzzled by the nasty comments. Was this taken as trolling or spam?

I don't know how big of a hunter you have but a Honda 2000 is adequate for one full 20 amp circuit. If you haven't found a washer and dryer I might check here: Innovative Washing

They have models that are both washers and dryers in the same unit and space is usually pretty tight on a boat. I do have a friend who has a 110 volt dryer. It takes something like an hour and a half to dry a small load. Drying time will always be a limiting factor with a 110 volt dryer. If you try to do a big load the clothes won't get dry and you'll have to dry them again. The one model can handle 12 lbs of clothes in one load, for example. However, I'm not sure that they would get fully dry in 90 minutes.

This water maker: Spectra Watermachines - Clark Pump is World's Most Efficient Marine Watermaker - Ventura 150 would be adequate but you would need a holding tank and it pulls 9 amps. It produces 6 gallons per hour. This means that it would take about 2 hours to produce the water for one wash.

The problem is that you wouldn't be able to run the dryer and water maker at the same time since together they would be close to 30 amps. You would either need to run them one at a time or to get a larger generator. If you need two or more showers a day I would suggest a larger generator that can handle both. Of course, if you are going to take a shower how would you heat the water? Also, how do you handle the gray water since some places limit gray water discharge? Do you have adequate fuel tanks?

As for solar, any reasonable size panel is only going to be useful for keeping the house batteries topped off; they wouldn't provide much power. For example: Kyocera 135 Watt Solar PV Panel KD135

this one is 5' x 2' and it only produces 135 watts. That's a lot of deck space for 7% of the power capacity you already have with your Honda generator.

Finally, you must have a top notch boat mechanic on hand if you expect to get all of this installed in two weeks. Many of these items would have to be ordered.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

"Was this taken as trolling or spam?"
<sarcasm> No, a first and singular post that looks and sounds like drunken rambling without a single topic or attempt at making a full sentence is always taken at face value. </sarcasm>

Really now. Brand new account, semi-random garbled posting, _always _something wrong with that picture. _Always. _


----------

